# Sarah Shahi ~ The L Word s03e06e07e10 ~ topless/bikini



## Luna (12 Juli 2009)

Sarah Shahi ~ The L Word s03e06




 

 

 

 






Format: mpeg
Length: 52Mio for 46s
Video: mpeg at 8947 Kbps
Aspect: 720 x 576 (16/9) at 25,000 fps
Audio: MPEG-1 Audio layer 3 at 128 Kbps, 2 canaux, 48 KHz

http://rapidshare.com/files/252686488/Sarah_Shahi_-_TLW0306_by_DeepAtSea.zip





Sarah Shahi ~ The L Word s03e07 




 

 

 

 



 




Format: mpeg
Length: 53Mio for 47s
Video: mpeg at 8954 Kbps
Aspect: 720 x 576 (16/9) at 25,000 fps
Audio: MPEG-1 Audio layer 3 at 128 Kbps, 2 canaux, 48 KHz

http://rapidshare.com/files/252686491/Sarah_Shahi_-_TLW0307_by_DeepAtSea.zip





Sarah Shahi ~ The L Word s03e10 




 

 

 

 


Format: mpeg
Length: 37Mio for 33s
Video: mpeg at 8945 Kbps
Aspect: 720 x 576 (16/9) at 25,000 fps
Audio: MPEG-1 Audio layer 3 at 128 Kbps, 2 canaux, 48 KHz

http://rapidshare.com/files/252686494/Sarah_Shahi_-_TLW0310_by_DeepAtSea.zip


----------



## astrosfan (13 Juli 2009)

Danke für die videos


----------

